# Desktop PC, laptop monitor. Possible?



## Ajax38Drv (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all,

Recently my desktop LCD monitor died. As a quick fix Im wondering if I can plug my desktop PC tower into my laptop PC and just use the laptop as an alternative monitor.

My laptop has a plug where the monitor cord can connect from the desktop pc, but when i connect it, nothing happens.

Just to reiterate, i want to use my laptop simply as a monitor for my desktop pc.

Possible?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think this is possible as I have actually tried it. It didn't work for me, but I'm just putting out my opinion, since I don't know. I am sure someone, who is more knowledgable can shine some wisdom on the topic :smile:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If the laptop works, you can remote desktop into the desktop. 
Other than that, I think it would be more trouble than it was worth to set this up. Not as simple as plugging in something.


----------



## Ajax38Drv (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes the laptop works.

"remote desktop into the desktop"?
Laymans terms, please :sigh:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If both are XP, start-all programs-accessories and you should see remote desktop wizard. When it comes up, type in the name of the desktop computer, log in and it will look like you are using the desktop.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is a remote desktop how to guide with more info.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/mobility/getstarted/remoteintro.mspx


----------

